# Port Arthur Retriever Club Hunt Test



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

The Port Arthur Retriever Club would like to remind everyone that the spring hunt test is still planned for Feb. 23 & 24. Entry and premium available at...

https://www.rftentry.com/Index.cfm

Come join us for a fun weekend and enjoy our new grounds which are some of the finest training facilities available in Texas.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Bump to the top.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Why didn't you use EE?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Well according to our club president it was explained to me that RFT would eventualy seek sponsorship that will compensate the clubs for the usual costs uncurred to enter each dog, thus saving each club some money. And therefore, give back to the clubs as opposed to EE who would just be pocketing the profits. Thus we've been trying to get the word out to everyone because it seems that a majority of folks interested in HT weren't aware of the change in services being used. 

Hopefully, this will not affect our entry numbers. 

I would encourage all interested participants in running our test regardless of the entry system being utilized. In my opinion, long term success of the club outweighs what ever success the designated entry service might experience.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Brad B said:


> Well according to our club president it was explained to me that RFT would eventualy seek sponsorship that will compensate the clubs for the usual costs uncurred to enter each dog, thus saving each club some money. And therefore, give back to the clubs as opposed to EE who would just be pocketing the profits. Thus we've been trying to get the word out to everyone because it seems that a majority of folks interested in HT weren't aware of the change in services being used.
> 
> Hopefully, this will not affect our entry numbers.
> 
> I would encourage all interested participants in running our test regardless of the entry system being utilized. In my opinion, long term success of the club outweighs what ever success the designated entry service might experience.


On another note,,, What will happen if RFT doesn't get the sponsorships? When do they think those sponsorships will occur?

I'm sure they had to give your club some kind of time line as to when these these things will happen to get your clubs support?

Angie


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

My thoughts also. It's unknown if RFT will pervail and if not, our entry numbers may suffer as a result. I would rather see us use RFT for FT and EE for HT, since that seems to be the alignment of the respective users.

As a side note: when I tried to utilize RFT to enter our test, I had to make a long distance call to their help line to get registered...I've not ever had a problem with EE.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

I am totally ticked off at myself and Pt. Arthur RC.

Myself because I did not read the closing time. I thought it would be Midnight like EE.

At the PT. Arthur RC because they closed at 11:00 AM. Where do they think we are at that time of day. Some of us work where we do not have a computer in front of us.

11:00 AM is a ridiculous time to close....UB


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Udder Brudder said:


> I am totally ticked off at myself and Pt. Arthur RC.
> 
> Myself because I did not read the closing time. I thought it would be Midnight like EE.
> 
> ...


I totally am on your side on this Pat. That's a unusual time for a deadline much less for someone who is out working at that time. Maybe the powers that be will realize it and make some adjustment in the future. I can't for the life of me imagine why they established that.

See ya' at College Station!


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Brad, 
I will be at PT. Arthur. Just not with my full load. Looking forward to seeing you there...UB


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Udder Brudder said:


> Brad,
> I will be at PT. Arthur. Just not with my full load. Looking forward to seeing you there...UB


 
Great! Just pray for dry weather !!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brad B said:


> I can't for the life of me imagine why they established that.


No mailed entries on the day of the close.

SM


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> No mailed entries on the day of the close.
> 
> SM


Point being, why couldn't it have been midnight like it was on EE so everyone is on the same page. Hard for some folks to adapt to change.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

I have been told to move out of the Dino age and get with the new technology. I am fighting every minute to stay in the Wild West Days. HAHA


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Udder Brudder said:


> I have been told to move out of the Dino age and get with the new technology. I am fighting every minute to stay in the Wild West Days. HAHA


I don't blame you Pat. Things were much simpler and straight forward in those days weren't they. Of course we may need to ask Jerry about how it was "back then" !! ha haa haa !!

Good luck at our test, looking forward to seeing you. If the weather guesser is right, we should be in good shape !!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Just a note of thanks to those that attended. It was real nice to see some old friends and meet some new ones. Seemed like everyone was please with the test presented and we hope to have you all back in the fall when we should have improved roads giving access to our new ponds and good cover around those ponds. Thanks to everyone for hanging in there with us while we develop our new grounds.


----------

